# smally



## swens12

Went out fishing yesterday and caught 17-19" smallies. I was proud. Is that a average size? big? Also saw the biggest walleye, crappie, and large mouth bass of my life. The bass was possilby the state record. Wish I woud have caught it.


----------



## njsimonson

It all depends on the water you're fishing. But 17-19" smallies are big where I come from.


----------



## fox412

sounds like smally fishing in the great lakes


----------



## swens12

i was fishing a mine pit in crosby,mn.


----------



## Bagman

Good for you. Those are dandy bronzebacks wherever you are fishing! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Whoppers in N.D. for sure!


----------



## sadmemories20

i was fishing a mine pit in crosby.


----------

